# Hello!



## DSakis (Sep 6, 2018)

Hello everyone! I'm 25 years old, newly married last October. Stay at home mom of 4. I found this site by chance after looking for information on something, hoping I'd be able to get some answers. I'm so glad I found this site, to be able to get advice about anything regarding my marriage


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, you could start by posting your questions/story in the General Relationship Discussion forum. See you around!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

:smile2:

May we respondents stay between the two emoticons.

:frown2:


----------

